# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Abound Abbott

## brigit21

Geachte mevrouw/meneer,

Wij zijn derdejaars studenten van de opleiding Voeding en Diëtetiek en zijn op zoek naar mensen die gebruik maken van het product Abound van Abbott. We zijn namelijk bezig met de minor Klinische voeding, waarvoor wij een standpunt schrijven betreft de ziektespecifieke voeding: Abound van Abbott. Om het standpunt te onderbouwen willen we graag u mening horen van dit product en hebben we een aantal vragen.

Wat vindt u van de smaak van Abound?

Wat vind u van het volume(125ml )van het product?

Heeft u zelf het idee dat het helpt tegen de decubitus(doorlig) wond?

Wat zijn u ervaringen met dit product?

Heeft u nog op/- of aanmerkingen?

Graag willen we u hartelijk bedanken voor u medewerking.

----------

